# Christmas Word Game



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This is the Christmas Word Game.

The point is the first person will say a word, 
the second will state another word beginning with the last letter in the 1st word and so on.​
Example:

1st person: Christmas
2nd person: Santa
3rd person: Angel​


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

presants


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Star


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

rudolf !


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

tree


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Goody new game-thanks Dizzy  

Goose


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

excitement !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Tree


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

elves


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

santa!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anticipation


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

d- dramas


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

snow


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

W- winter


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Rudolph


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

holly


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Yule


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

E- Extra presents    sorry everyone


----------



## sr08 (Nov 27, 2008)

santa


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

arguments


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

snowmen


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Noel


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Lapland


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

oooh that should've been mine   only 5 days to go    

Decorations


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

oh is the last letter the one to start the next??
didnt do that b4 sorry....

socks    ...always get a pair!!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

sugar and spice


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

epiphany


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

yule log


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

garland decoration


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

nuts


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

sleighbell


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

lights


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

snowball


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

laughter


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

(w)rapping paper


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Oranges said:


> (w)rapping paper


   

ribbon


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

nutmeg


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

gluehwein


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

noel


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

lantern


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nativity


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

yuletide


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

garland


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

dinner


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

reindeer (ride-can't wait   )


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

rain (as we never get any snow   )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

naughty or nice...


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

elves


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sliegh


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

holidays


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

silly string


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

garland


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

decoration


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

needles (from the tree)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sack


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

kings


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

singing


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

great time?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

extra good time


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

early wakening


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

gold tinsel


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

lots of pressies!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

school plays


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Sleigh


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

heater..we need them on at christmas


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Rubbish!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Holly    !      (  never  done this before , its  fun)


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

yuletide


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

(  never  done this before , its  fun) 
Suedulux you've been missing out-very theuraptic these games   

Eggnog


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

games


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

santa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

apple spice


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

elfs  or is  that  elves  lol


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

sleigh


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

holly


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yule log


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

snow ( i know... it never snows here for Christmas, but we can but hope!!)


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

star (on top of the tree)


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

away in a manger


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Rudolph


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

hat (in the cracker)


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

tinsel


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

lager (drunk in copious quantities   )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ribbon


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

nativity plays!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

stocking


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

last christmas (one of my favourite songs )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

shopping...


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

going out  ( partys  etc)


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

tidings


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

satsumas


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

snow


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

wine (but not for me   )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

extra lrg pressy


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

yule log mmmmm


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

grandad snoring on the sofa


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

awful brussels sprouts


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

star


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

relaxing (after xmas dinner)


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

glittery snow first thing on Christmas morning (wouldn't that be nice!!)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

wish ful thinking oranges  

wrapping


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

glistening icicles (with Oranges snow     )


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

north star?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

rudolph


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

hot mince pies


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

happy face on xams day


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

yuletide greetings


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Secret santa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

appletize (for the mums to be with ^BFP's)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

eggnog


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

grapes


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sticky tape


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Eastenders Xmas Special


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

letter to santa


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

A Christmas Carol


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

lovely pressies


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

stocking


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Going to a Panto


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

O Little Town of Bethlehem


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

ebenezer scrooge  

  

(sorry that's another 'e')


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

eating loads


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

selection boxes


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

St Nicholas


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

dairy milk advent calender


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

roasted chestnuts


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

sending Christmas cards


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

silver wrapping paper


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

robin red breast


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

turkey


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

yawning in the afternoon


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

noel


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

loving the fact its christmas eve today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Yes  its is  xmas  eve  today  ( I know  I'm  cheating  lol )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yipee its christmas


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Santa's li'l helpers are loading up his sleigh!
Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

espcialy mine!!   ( pressy that is! )


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

end of xmas


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sales


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

starting your diet (maybe next week      )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

tree


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

empty space..(where the tree was..)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Excited - (not long to wait and X factor is back on    )


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

gift wrapping   i love making all the prezzies look gorgeous


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Gold


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

whoops    

dinner with all the trimmings


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

stockings (filled with lots of little pressies  )


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

santa ( ho! ho! ho! bringing lots of pressies - MINE!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

angel


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

star


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Rudolph (the red nose reindeer)


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

halo (on the angels)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

O holy night (carol song)


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Twas the night before christmas (my fav christmas poem)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Secret Santa    

I love that poem too


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Angel Gabriel


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Last Christmas (Song by wham  )


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

star


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

turkey


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

yule tide greetings 

Sexybabe, the next word has to begin with the last letter of the last word    Hope you are ok


----------

